# CPU-Z is crashing my computer!



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am at my wit's end. The cpu-z is a great application, and although I didn't really want it to start every time I rebooted the computer, it was so low-impact that I didn't mind so much that it was virtually invisible, as in, I could not find the cpuid folder or cpu-z program anywhere on my computer. And then, it started freezing my system. From there, it started causing my gpu to go haywire, to the extent that eventually CCC didn't recognize a card in my rig. Then the BSODs started in, causing a loop that made my rig unusable. 

I just want to delete this program, but I cannot find it. It's not in Startup, it's not seen by Norton, I see no program in C: drive; but it sure as heck still starts every time I reboot. Right now, I have to put the computer into sleep mode, so that cpu-z doesn't get a chance to restart. This is insane. 

Can someone please help me?

EDIT: Sorry, admins; I didn't scroll down sufficiently to see the cpu-z thread I should have posted to. Please move this for me. Thanks.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 19, 2011)

What OS are you using?  Try doing a search for "CPUID CPU-Z"

Try using CCleaner from Piriform to clean up system: http://www.piriform.com/download

Be careful what boxes are checked.

Try deleting from your download location or where you put it after it was dowloaded and unzipped or extracted.

I think you may have other issues at work.


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, jsfitz54. I tried CCleaner, which I needed to run anyway, but it didn't find/delete cpu-z. I went back to the installation link, and installed again, and that's part of the problem. It just loads up and starts running; there's no point where it asks where to install, it just starts running automatically.

i7-960/Sapphire HD6950-2gb/Win7/6gb-DDR3-1333 ram/


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Here's the validation from cpu-z if it will help*

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8kvay/


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Try version CPU-Z 1.57, basically over install.  it SHOULD show up in "Programs and Features"

You mean GPU-Z? Right?

Try going to Administative Tools/system configuration/statup (tab)... and unchecking the box(s) that runs GPU-Z on startup, then save, then reboot.  You can also stop other processes/ applications that you don't need to run at startup.

Could Norton have put it in Quarentine?

Delete those files you downloaded and unpackaged.


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Sorry, yes the gpu-z*

Believe me, I've been all over my system, and this program is not there, except of course I have it minimized in my tray right now, after rebooting. As I said, it's not seen in any start up programs, even Norton doesn't show it. I've never seen anything like this. But, as I said, it doesn't have any files "downloaded and unpackaged". THere's the installation file from the gpu-z link mirror, and when you click it, it automatically starts the program. That's it. It doesn't seem to load anything anywhere, but it has to; I just don't know how to find it.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Delete the installation files.
Does anything show up in task manager.
For me to run it, I need to run intall, every time and I get a prompt "do you want to install".  There is no start automatically.

It sounds like you should back up your data and do a fresh install of Windows7.
Needle in the haystack.
Make sure you are using the newest bios for your motherboard.
I'm stummped too. It doesn't work that way for me.

You could try CPUID HWMonitor v1.17 and see if installing that overwrites some code. (long shot)
CPUID HWMonitor and CPU-Z both show up in add / remove software list.

You don't have logging enabled on the sensor tab, do you?

*When you have the program open and you right click mouse in the header you get the option to start with Windows...did you enable this feature?  There is a list of options.*


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 19, 2011)

I thought W1zzard helped get his fixed for him, in this thread?


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, I have it figgered out, now, with W1zzard's and other's help. Sorry, I forgot I'd posted this here. 

Thanks to evabuddy for their time and suggestions. As I stated at the other thread, I'm sure I'll be back with even more inane problems. hehe


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

to jsfitz54, the problem seems to have been that I needed to shut down, rather than just restart the system for the "load at start up" to be disabled. That was one thing that made me crazy, in that 1) I'd never enabled that and B) even with it not checked it still loaded at startup. Anyway, it's gone now, and I'll see if I might need to re-install my OS before re-installing gpu-z. 

I'll be the first to admit that it's a great little program, my experience notwithstanding.


----------

